# Anybody get update for standalone stream ?



## shamilian (Mar 27, 2003)

Has anyone gotten an update for standalone stream.
my build date says June, which is older than the one on Roamio.


----------



## consumedsoul (Jan 13, 2013)

shamilian said:


> Has anyone gotten an update for standalone stream.
> my build date says June, which is older than the one on Roamio.


Mine's also 6/10.


----------



## lgnad (Feb 14, 2013)

If the pattern falls true to past releases, (and my memory isn't failing me!) the standalone stream will get the software update when the software for the "full" Tivos goes into wide release.


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

shamilian said:


> Has anyone gotten an update for standalone stream.
> my build date says June, which is older than the one on Roamio.


I got an update. 
Software Version 20.4.5a.stream-01-6
Build Date: Oct 8, 2014-15:33:44

I've noticed a lot more information in the client tab during streaming sessions like apparently the use of variable bit rate and stuff.


----------



## das335 (Feb 8, 2006)

I just got the newest update for my TiVo Stream today too
Software Version:	20.4.5a.stream-01-6
Build Date:	Oct 8 2014-15:33:44

I submitted a bug report about a streaming problem with our local Tampa PBS statition (WEDU) and they put me on some priority list.

I noticed the extra info but it doesn't appear this version fixed my problem

Here is the link to a thread I started about my issue:

http://http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=522717


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

I was bored so I took a peek at the system info screen and saw new options.


----------

